# Need Help Please Help



## stapletong (Jun 15, 2010)

This is my first time growing and my baby is at 5+ weeks in flowering for the past week or so my fan leaves have been turn yellow with brown spots and now my bud leaves are going brown/black just wondering if anyone know what is happened and how to fix it 

many thanks


is it nute burn???
i give my plant green haze and big bud 
4ml green haze per liter two parts 
2ml of big bud per liter 
and on feed one day water the next


----------



## sniklefritzz (Jun 15, 2010)

well that usually happens at the end of flowering, how much longer do you think untill the buds are ready?


----------



## PuffinPurp (Jun 15, 2010)

lol 2 many neturients cuz, just water from now on. u always water only 2 weeks to finish, in ur case make it 3. i had the same thing happening to mine, turns out they were gettin 2 much nitrogen + the soil was ph low (acidic) just reg water them and no more neturients and they should bounch back.


----------



## PuffinPurp (Jun 15, 2010)

sniklefritzz said:


> well that usually happens at the end of flowering, how much longer do you think untill the buds are ready?


he said they were 5 weeks in2 flowerin , flowerin usually lasts 8 to 9 weeks depending on the strain.


----------



## stapletong (Jun 15, 2010)

thank you for you reply i have about 3-4 week to go going i will just water for now 

thank you


----------



## jjbt420 (Jun 15, 2010)

yea one of my grape punch's has the same problem. she is only 3 days into flower. looks just like whats happening to yours


----------



## stapletong (Jun 15, 2010)

so she not going to die on me then


----------



## jjbt420 (Jun 16, 2010)

i dont think so man, plants are pretty strong in their will to survive. i would just give it regular water for a little while and make sure your ph is correct. around 6.5


----------



## KaleoXxX (Jun 16, 2010)

naw man no reason to sweat; its normal towards the end of flowering


----------



## PuffinPurp (Jun 21, 2010)

ya, ull c yellowin leaves/brown dieing leaves towards the last week maybe week and a half of flowerin (before harvest) this is totally normal to see. sum strains do this and sum stay green and healthy. 

when ur plant looks like urs did, its usually a soil issue or an issue with neturients. best thing 2 do is stop neturients and just water alone. that will clean the soil for u (from salts/acidic materials) and itll put a hault on the neturients. 

ull see them start 2 RLY come 2 life after u do just water ( usually in the first week or so) but use only water untill u see them start 2 slow down. cause if u let ur soil get bad enough for this 2 happen, odds are u have PLENTY of neturients in the soil. so always give it a week or 2 before u add more neturients. since ur so close 2 flowering anyways it is best for you to stop all ferts to ensure your bud taste nice /smells good. 

happy grow every1


----------



## stapletong (Jun 23, 2010)

PuffinPurp said:


> ya, ull c yellowin leaves/brown dieing leaves towards the last week maybe week and a half of flowerin (before harvest) this is totally normal to see. sum strains do this and sum stay green and healthy.
> 
> when ur plant looks like urs did, its usually a soil issue or an issue with neturients. best thing 2 do is stop neturients and just water alone. that will clean the soil for u (from salts/acidic materials) and itll put a hault on the neturients.
> 
> ...




thanks all i have now cropped my plant and waiting for it to dry


----------

